# Il Saper Vivere secondo Donna Letizia



## aristocat (18 Settembre 2011)

Tanti ricorderanno i consigli di Donna Letizia (al secolo, Colette Rosselli), io li ho scoperti da poco e ve li propongo... ne vale la pena :singleeye:
Non credo che le sue "dritte" possano essere liquidate con una risata, con la convinzione che ormai ci siamo lasciati alle spalle il bisogno di "saper vivere", e che possiamo benissimo fare a meno di tanti "salamelecchi e cerimonie".
Sicuramente i tempi e le esigenze sono cambiati, e Donna Letizia nel mondo di oggi non troverebbe giustificazione.
Ma scavando bene, sotto la retorica su come trovare in fretta un fidanzato di buona famiglia, o come non sbagliare la scelta dei sottobicchieri per una cena tra amici, troviamo tanto buonsenso, lezioni di civiltà che non sono così scontate neanche adesso, nell'anno di "malagrazia" 2011....
Vi lascio con qualche "chicca" e con il link da leggere tutto http://seidimoda.repubblica.it/dettaglio/Le-buone-maniere-del-tempo-che-fu/20546....
baci
ari


*:: Sulla Separazione ::
*La separazione e l´annullamento,  sinonimi di fallimento, non vanno partecipati, come non si partecipa una  bancarotta o l´epilogo disastroso di un affare. Del resto, le notizie  di questo genere volano rapidamente e, in quei periodi di crisi, è  consigliabile tenersi appartati, parlare il meno possibile e soprattutto  non lasciarsi andare a sfoghi rancorosi contro l´altra parte, sfoghi  che tutti, naturalmente, son pronti ad accogliere avidamente e con  apparente simpatia, per poi trarne conclusioni raramente benevole.

*:: Rapporto Mamma - Figlia ::
*Molte mamme si proclamano con un misto  di compiacenza e civetteria «le migliori amiche» delle loro figliole,  concludendo immancabilmente: «Non abbiamo segreti, ci raccontiamo  tutto!». *I rapporti tra madre e figlia che «si raccontano tutto» covano quasi sempre epiloghi burrascosi.*  Alla prima divergenza di una certa importanza, la mamma cerca invano di  risalire in fretta gli scalini dell´autorità: la figlia le risponde da  pari a pari, magari rinfacciandole le sue confidenze, come farebbe  appunto con un´amica che volesse improvvisamente imporle la propria  volontà. L´assoluta confidenza «reciproca» è ragionevole e naturale solo  quando la figlia, ormai sposata, ha assunto la responsabilità della  propria vita.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Settembre 2011)

Due chicche bellissime, Ari!
E molto molto attuali.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Settembre 2011)

Ari...cosa non sei...AHAHAAHAH...che tipo...


----------



## Irene (19 Settembre 2011)

VILLEGGIATURA
Giustamente persuasa che da una vacanza estiva possa fiorire l´agognato fidanzamento della figlia, la madre previdente prima di decidere la villeggiatura sottopone la sua ragazza a un lucido, spassionato esame. Ha le gambe stortine? Alta un metro e sessanta pesa ottanta chili? Montagna e gonne a campana. Ha le gambe affusolate e un busto da statua? Spiaggia e bikini. Ma anche su questo punto la madre accorta ha idee precise. Il reggiseno del "due pezzi" non avrà le proporzioni di un paio di occhiali da sole, e le mutandine non saranno così piccole da potersi confondere con quelle di un neonato. La signorina protesta? Le verrà ricordato che l´immodestia, se attrae i mosconi, mette in fuga i partiti seri.



ma Ari !! questa è fantastica !!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (19 Settembre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> L´assoluta confidenza «reciproca» è ragionevole e naturale solo  quando la figlia, ormai sposata, ha assunto la responsabilità della  propria vita.


 ... e quando la madre l'ha persa


----------

